
Hacking gmail password - ausjke
I just had a gmail account hacked, did a google search and it seems there are many ways to hack gmail, e.g. after you fill out some ads forms and such. This looks scary and is it time for us to do two-step login these days?
======
numberwhun
@0xexplorer is absolutely correct with both of those suggestions. You need to
know where you account is being logged in from (if someone is trying) and
setting up 2-factor auth won't allow someone with just the password in. Change
your account password before switching to 2-factor auth. When you do, be sure
you first have a q-code reader and google authenticator on your phone. This
way you can turn on their code generator as part of the process. Unless you
like texts of course, but its up to you.

------
0xexplorer
You should indeed enable two factor authentication and not only on gmail. It
is also good practice to enable account login notifications.

